# 190 Visa Refused



## Migrator (Nov 25, 2013)

Hello Friends,
My 190 visa was denied. The CO did not consider15 points for my work experience and gave my 0 and also gave 0 for my spouse where I claimed 5 points. This left me with on 40 points.

I had shown 10 yrs of work experience in my related field and my wife's scored 6 in all the bands and had her profession in the CSOL list.

Did anyone faced the same??? I have written to my sponsered state if they can support my MRT application and they have asked my why I feel confident about going ahead with MRT. I have given them a statement and supporting docs. Waiting for their reply.

Migrator.


----------



## ashleigh (Sep 4, 2013)

Why exactly did they deduct work experience? Was it done before you completed the qualifications? 
According to this page from the DIBP Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) (under the 'Points test' tab), your partner's skills must also be assessed by an assessing authority. Have you done so?
The link I provided also gives the criteria for getting points for work experience.

Hope this helped, and hopefully everything can work out for you and your family


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi Migrator,

Before thinking about an MRT you should get an opinion of the case.

Did you obtain any points advice from the skills assessing authority regarding your work experience?

Did your partner have their skills positively assessed by the relevant authority, as is required to claim the partner skill points?

Did you apply on or offshore? 

All the best,


----------



## Migrator (Nov 25, 2013)

Adam Grey said:


> Hi Migrator,
> 
> Before thinking about an MRT you should get an opinion of the case.
> 
> ...


Hello,
I got my assessment done from Vetassess. As for point test, no I did not.

As for my wife, she got a positive assessment too plus 6 in all band of IELTS.


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

If your wife got a positive skills assessment, IELTS 6 in all four bands and her occupation appears on the same list as yours, then I can't see why you weren't issued the points here. Perhaps her assessment or IELTS was after the invitation date?

With the Vetassess application the details need to be looked into, but essentially highly relevant post-qualification work experience that is paid and full-time can be considered. If you submitted enough evidence of work that meets this criteria, there shouldn't be an issue.

Regardless, MRT applications are costly and take a long time to be heard. Mistakes from case officers do happen, but it's far more likely to be something you've overlooked in your application. I would get your application appraised before going ahead with more expensive processes.


----------



## Migrator (Nov 25, 2013)

Adam Grey said:


> If your wife got a positive skills assessment, IELTS 6 in all four bands and her occupation appears on the same list as yours, then I can't see why you weren't issued the points here. Perhaps her assessment or IELTS was after the invitation date?
> 
> With the Vetassess application the details need to be looked into, but essentially highly relevant post-qualification work experience that is paid and full-time can be considered. If you submitted enough evidence of work that meets this criteria, there shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> Regardless, MRT applications are costly and take a long time to be heard. Mistakes from case officers do happen, but it's far more likely to be something you've overlooked in your application. I would get your application appraised before going ahead with more expensive processes.


How to get the application appraised . Kindly suggest.

Migrator


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

See a good migration agent?


----------



## Migrator (Nov 25, 2013)

Adam Grey said:


> If your wife got a positive skills assessment, IELTS 6 in all four bands and her occupation appears on the same list as yours, then I can't see why you weren't issued the points here. Perhaps her assessment or IELTS was after the invitation date?
> 
> With the Vetassess application the details need to be looked into, but essentially highly relevant post-qualification work experience that is paid and full-time can be considered. If you submitted enough evidence of work that meets this criteria, there shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> Regardless, MRT applications are costly and take a long time to be heard. Mistakes from case officers do happen, but it's far more likely to be something you've overlooked in your application. I would get your application appraised before going ahead with more expensive processes.


My occupation and my wife's occupation are both on the CSOL list. She scored 6 in all the bands and have a positive assessment. Pls suggest.


----------

